# Error when running midori



## Sebastião Ferreira (Mar 6, 2020)

I am using 12.1-stable, the system presents an error and does not continue. Help???


----------



## shkhln (Mar 7, 2020)

Does Xorg crash with other browsers or applications?


----------



## unitrunker (Mar 7, 2020)

Try 12.1-RELEASE


----------



## Sebastião Ferreira (Mar 7, 2020)

[QUOTE = "unitrunker, postagem: 454782, membro: 53930"]
Experimente 12.1-RELEASE
[/CITAR]
I installed the 12.1-release, the same problem is appearing


----------



## unitrunker (Mar 7, 2020)

Midori works for me here. Try this:

Start X-windows.
Open an X-term.
Run midori from the X-term with outputs piped to a file.
Paste the file output here.
The text file will be easier to read than the picture above of your computer monitor.


----------



## unitrunker (Mar 8, 2020)

You can ignore this error:

(midori:3901): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: 21:24:03.265: g_dbus_connection_emit_signal: assertion 'G_IS_DBUS_CONNECTION (connection)' failed


----------



## Sebastião Ferreira (Mar 8, 2020)

unitrunker said:


> You can ignore this error:
> 
> (midori:3901): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: 21:24:03.265: g_dbus_connection_emit_signal: assertion 'G_IS_DBUS_CONNECTION (connection)' failed


O

Does not execute midori, stops. image attached


----------



## Sebastião Ferreira (Mar 8, 2020)

Sebastião Ferreira said:


> O
> 
> Does not execute midori, stops. image attached


 /usr/ports/ww/webkit2-gtk3/work not exist????


----------



## shkhln (Mar 8, 2020)

What was the issue again?



Sebastião Ferreira said:


> Does not execute midori, stops. image attached



I see a not-Midori window, displaying a not-error message.


----------



## unitrunker (Mar 8, 2020)

I see Midori - that's the window on the right. This looks a like network connection problem.

*Sebastião - *what is the output to:

`$ ifconfig`


----------

